# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Making Money out of Property

## Sebzon

This is a very good introductory book in property, Jason outline the whole process of property investment. He mentions all the details you have to look at. What disinguishes this book from the rest is that he presents his material in terms of the SA market. In addition he also goes through Close Corporaion Act and the Capital Gains Tax. www.jasonlee.co.za/

----------


## Dara

I read the same book and found an awesome website where you can purchase repossessed property for next to nothing

----------


## Dana

I had a look at Jason's books but did not purchase any. There is simply not enough vale in his books. Igrow wealth investments is very active in the Cape region. They also have good articles posted on their web site. Also look at Dr Hannes Dreyer he often run seminars in Cape town. I am an old student of Hanne's and created my own e-book on property investing. I believe we are all here to learn more, so I will give you my e-book for free if you are willing to post a review of how you find my book.

----------


## nurr

Good info about property.

----------

